# Poulan Pro barely throwing snow



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi, 

Yesterday I was clearing my driveway and just about when I was done the snowblower started to really struggle clearing snow. It almost dies completely when I get a load of snow into it and it only moves it about 8 ft or so. I'm clueless when it comes to snowblowers and need some help ASAP.

Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

This exact same thing happened last year with my Craftsman. The auger belt was worn out and slipped easily.


----------



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

was it hard replacing the belt?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tincup19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I was clearing my driveway and just about when I was done the snowblower started to really struggle clearing snow. It almost dies completely when I get a load of snow into it and it only moves it about 8 ft or so. I'm clueless when it comes to snowblowers and need some help ASAP.
> 
> Much appreciated. Thanks.


check auger belt to make sure it is not slipping. Auger belt replacement depends on machine. Should be instructions in the manual on how to change it. It may be necessary to split the machine to get at the belt and pulley on the auger and to be sure that the auger brake device is running properly on the outside of the belt after reassembly. 

Check shear pins/bolts on both sides augers to make sure neither one is broken. Broken pin or bolt would cause one side of the auger not to spin, so it won't cut or feed snow into impeller. You might also check to see if your impeller has shear bolts and that they are intact. 

With the engine off, and the auger lever disengaged, you should not be able to turn either of the augers freely. If one auger or the other or both spin freely on the shaft, you need new shear bolts/pins.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

skutflut said:


> check auger belt to make sure it is not slipping. Auger belt replacement depends on machine. Should be instructions in the manual on how to change it. It may be necessary to split the machine to get at the belt and pulled on the auger and to be sure that the auger brake device is running properly on the outside of the belt after reassembly.
> 
> Check shear pins/bolts on both sides augers to make sure neither one is broken. Broken pin or bolt would cause one side of the auger not to spin, so it won't cut or feed snow into impeller. You might also check to see if your impeller has shear bolts and that they are intact.
> 
> With the engine off, and the auger lever disengaged, you should not be able to turn either of the augers freely. If one auger or the other or both spin freely on the shaft, you need new shear bolts/pins.


agree. check easiest thing first. shear pins for augers, then impeller shear pin. then auger belt.

if this happened all at once nd not gradually , then it sounds like a shear pin.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You said "it almost dies completely". Do you mean the engine is slowing, and almost stalling, while blowing snow? 

The advice that's been offered is very good, but it relates to the blower half of the machine, and somewhat assumes the engine is still running properly, and not slowing down much. 

If the engine is slowing way down (more than typical), and almost stalling, that will definitely cause problems with blowing snow, and it won't throw far. But the engine slowing down wouldn't be caused by a belt slipping, for instance, or a failed auger shear pin. Those, as examples, would actually *reduce* the load on the engine, and the engine would be less likely to slow down while you're clearing. 

A better understanding of your exact symptoms would help. If your engine is slowing, there may be different causes. As a simple example, just make sure that the choke didn't get partially engaged somehow, or the engine will struggle under a load (or at least mine does). And if the engine is *not* slowing down, but it's throwing poorly, definitely look at what's been suggested.


----------



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

I just checked the shear pins, all 4 (2 in the auger and 2 in the impeller) and they are all fine. However, with the snowblower shut off completely I'm able to spin the impeller with my hand. Would this indicate the belt is worn?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

No. You should be able to spin the impeller by hand, with the engine off, and both handles released. 

However, with the engine off, if you squeeze the blowing-snow lever (put a zip-tie around the lever, etc), you should no longer be able to turn the impeller by hand, as the belt should now have tension on it.


----------



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

Alright so i did what you mentioned. With the handle zip tied down, there was more resistance but I can still turn the impeller by hand.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That does not sound normal. Unless you're pushing *really* hard, and actually turning the engine as well. 

I'd remove the belt cover, and check the belt. If it's wet or oily, it could be slipping. Otherwise it may be stretched, or you need to tighten the cable that engages the augers. Maybe that cable is not moving the idler pulley far enough, and is therefore not putting enough tension on the belt. There may be an adjustment for that, check your manual.


----------



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks, I'll let you know how it turns out once it's done. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Tincup19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm clueless when it comes to snowblowers and need some help ASAP.
> 
> .


If this be true,you might want to consider something else.To avoid damaging auger/impeller belts,one has to match the forward speed of the machine to the depth of the snow and its moisture content.

Many people try to go much too fast when they're blowing deep snow or wet snow which puts a lot of stress on the belt causing premature failure.

Not saying this is a problem with you,but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> That does not sound normal. Unless you're pushing *really* hard, and actually turning the engine as well.
> 
> I'd remove the belt cover, and check the belt. If it's wet or oily, it could be slipping. Otherwise it may be stretched, or you need to tighten the cable that engages the augers. Maybe that cable is not moving the idler pulley far enough, and is therefore not putting enough tension on the belt. There may be an adjustment for that, check your manual.


Changed the belt didn’t seem to so much. Here’s a video of the impeller. Almost looks like it periodically gets hung up or something:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezTDKPKQVWY


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

That looks like the impeller or the spline it turns on is stripped.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> That looks like the impeller or the spline it turns on is stripped.


Agreed, that looks really weird. It does look like the impeller is stopping then starting. Now, that could just be a trick of the camera, but it also seems in-time with a repeating noise. 

I'd take a close look at the impeller, and see if there are pins or anything that go through it, and the shaft. Perhaps those pins broke. Or with the engine off, hold the augers lever down, and try to turn the impeller. If the impeller turns, but the impeller *shaft* does not, then something that locks the two together has failed. They must be locked together, to work properly. 

Also, if there is a way to watch the front of the machine while actually clearing snow, that might help. Putting a load on it will make the impeller more likely to stop spinning. And if the augers are still turning at the same speed, but the impeller is stopping, then you've identified the problem.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

258


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't imagine how the impeller could be turning the opposite direction from the shaft. But I could see it lagging behind, if the pins were gone. Shaft spinning at 1000 RPM, impeller spinning at 700, that sort of thing. Which, based on the framerate of the camera, could make things look strange. Like when a car is driving, but the wheels don't look like they're spinning, because they're matching the framerate of the video.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

258


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree..looks like the impeller is loose on the shaft. 
Most likely culprit is a broken shear pin or roll pin:






Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Red, at the bottom right of the video box find the gear symbol (settings) click it and go to speed and choose .25 and watch the pins turn, then the holes on the fan.


Cool, I've never tried that before. I don't trust the appearance of the pins all that much. They're too small, and spinning quickly, so you kind of just get "glimpses" of them, essentially jumping between positions. They're here, then they're there, etc. I agree that it does look as though they're turning in the opposite direction of the impeller/fan, but that kinda defies logic. The impeller has no reason to want to turn in the opposite direction from the shaft it's riding on. 

I'm much more interested in watching the impeller/fan, and its holes. For those, I'd argue you can actually see them speed up, then slow down, then speed up, then slow down. Because the same motion phase is captured in multiple frames (vs the shaft pins appearing to jump between positions), I'm more inclined to trust what I'm seeing there. That the impeller is starting to spin, then slowing down (maybe as it rubs against something, like some snow?), then speeding up again, and repeating. 

At any rate, the video makes me believe that the impeller/fan is slipping on the shaft, and the two aren't locked together. That's what I'd be checking first. If needed, grab the shaft with a pair of pliers, or vise grips. If you can still turn the impeller, while holding the shaft stationary, then you've found your problem. 

If that *is* the problem, hopefully it's something simple. Maybe the machine has a replaceable shear pin between the impeller/fan and the shaft. The same type of thing that holds the augers to their shafts. If it's not that, it might be a more complicated fix. But let's start with the easy stuff.

Tincup19, if you can post the exact model number of your machine, that would allow looking up parts lists. Which might help people understand how this assembly is put together, and what locks the impeller/fan to the shaft.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

pins/bolts that attach impeller to shaft have broken or failed in some manner


----------



## Tincup19 (Jan 6, 2018)

I did take out both shear pins from the impeller and they both looked fine. No cracks or anything. It's a Poulan Pro PR624ES, purchased in 2012.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

258


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tincup19 said:


> I just checked the shear pins, all 4 (2 in the auger and 2 in the impeller) and they are all fine. However, with the snowblower shut off completely I'm able to spin the impeller with my hand. Would this indicate the belt is worn?


When you spin the impeller, do the augers turn as well at a rate about 10 times slower than the impeller? Being able to spin the impeller seems odd since the is usually an impeller brake device on the blower housing that rests on the belt and pulley assembly when the machine is either running or stopped, which usually prevents the impeller from turning or creeping. If yours turns easily, sounds like something screwy with belt, pulley brake or connection from pulley to impeller shaft. 

If the impeller spins but not the augers, either your gear box has a problem or the impeller is freewheeling on the shaft, which would tell me there are shear bolts or roll pins broken. 

Do you remember any big bangs or nasty noises the last time the blower was working well, just before it lost it's ability to throw show, in other words, did you hit something that got sucked into the blower and perhaps stalled it ?


----------

